# Mendelssohn - String Symphony No. 11



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I did not expect the percussion in the scherzo, or the minuet & trio fourth movement.

This is almost-mature Mendelssohn: compared to later works, it has slightly less elegant craft and more obvious counterpoint. 

I selected "very good."


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

There are only a few Mendelssohn works I enjoy, and this isn't one of them. Voted not so good, not so bad.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

ORigel said:


> This is almost-mature Mendelssohn: compared to later works, it has slightly less elegant craft and more obvious counterpoint.


Maybe it's less elegant because it's a string symphony with counterpoints and dark melodies. I like this style!


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

HansZimmer said:


> Maybe it's less elegant because it's a string symphony with counterpoints and dark melodies. I like this style!


Mendelssohn wrote even more elegant string quartets and a string quintet. IMO


----------

